

Why Your Startup Shouldn’t Build A Mobile App Yet - benjlang
http://nickoneill.com/startup-shouldnt-mobile-app-2012-01/

======
mohene1
Thanks for the article. I launched a web app first, no regrets, many people
access the web app on their mobiles.

An extra tip could be: Design the web app to be usable on mobile devices, i.e.
no scrolling, no flashy things, nothing super small, etc.

------
AznHisoka
Not to mention web apps are easier to monetize. Mobile apps are high hassle,
little value. Web apps - Less hassle for more value.

